# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Columbus Park St. Ann Jamaica  Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica Present Columbus Park.
Columbus Park is one of Jamaicas historical rich tourist attraction and is located on the North Coast of Jamaica. This Park have several antiques that is readily available for viewing and touching. This Attraction also have a Jerk Center which serves a wide variety of jerk dishes such as Jamaican Jerk Chicken, Jamaican Jerk Pork, Jamaican Jerk Fish among a host of others (you know Jamaica is known for their delicious food). Read more about it here

----------

